# Jeremy Corbyn's bike.



## Globalti (9 Aug 2015)

Gawd!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Aug 2015)

What do you mean? Ah I see, it's blue and not red!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2015)

I just saw it on TV. Does he have to notify the civil aviation authority before he takes it out?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (9 Aug 2015)

I did a double take then because I saw one similar outside a supermarket near us about a week ago. What was even more odd was that it had tribars too, mounted vertically. The rest of the bike was set up for touring.

I didn't have a camera, nor the time to wait to see how they rode it, or what shape they were.


----------



## Globalti (9 Aug 2015)

Is that just a very long steerer or an extension? Why doesn't he ride a nice, comfortable, rugged, practical and stylish Dutch bike?


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> Is that just a very long steerer or an extension? Why doesn't he ride a nice, comfortable, rugged, practical and stylish Dutch bike?


It's a left wing bike. Everything's arse about face.


----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2015)

He has his helmet on here.http://www.standard.co.uk/news/poli...ania-its-odd-im-a-normal-person-10439717.html


----------



## glenn forger (9 Aug 2015)

Sneering at other peoples' bikes is bad form. It works for him and if you want everyone to ride a bike you approve of why don't you go and live in nazi Germany.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Aug 2015)

bar stem is some crazy shoot tho.


----------



## Drago (9 Aug 2015)

His bike would make a better party leader than him.



glenn forger said:


> why don't you go and live in nazi Germany.



Because Nazi Germany ceased to exist 70 years ago?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2015)

He's actually got a dog's danglies £5000 full carbon racer but his PR man suggested posing with this one. BTW, did you notice Tony Benn's tea mug?


----------



## Chris S (10 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> Is that just a very long steerer or an extension?


No - he's just pleased to see you.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (10 Aug 2015)

I thought the thread title was the name of a new band. Would sound great. 
Jeremy Corbyns Bike. Wonder what sort of music they'd play?


----------



## srw (10 Aug 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> I thought the thread title was the name of a new band. Would sound great.
> Jeremy Corbyns Bike. Wonder what sort of music they'd play?


Folk-mediaeval with skiffle board and tea-chest bass. 

Straight back to the 1970s....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2015)

What a knackered old piece of scrap, the bike is too.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Aug 2015)

If )or when) he becomes Labour Leader, do you think CC should pass the hat round to buy him a Brompton or a straight handle bar Boardman?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Aug 2015)

I would hope he reacts like Bernard Cribbins in The Railway Children. "Charity is it? Feel sorry for me?"


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I would hope he reacts like Bernard Cribbins in The Railway Children.



What, get a trouser tent when he sees Jenny Aguter?


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2015)

For someone who aspires to lead the country, I find his refusal to embrace modern technology worrying.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3848019, member: 259"]Has he got 20 Embassy in his shirt pocket? I thought he'd be more of a Number 6 man.[/QUOTE]

Can you still get Strand fags?


----------



## Ed Phelan (11 Aug 2015)

Does he drink his tea as he rides? Must be a bit awkward.


----------



## Dan B (11 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> For someone who aspires to lead the country, I find his refusal to embrace modern technology worrying.


Yeah, he should get a car


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (11 Aug 2015)

Anyone know what that warning sign on the post says?


----------



## KneesUp (11 Aug 2015)

This is a rather low-rent thread isn't it? What are we expected to conclude from a man riding a bike with an extended stem?

(I ride an old mountain bike with an extended stem too - you end up with a bullet-proof bike, a good position to see in traffic (useful in London) and a bike that looks to be not worth stealing - what's not to like about that?)

What comments would you make if he was pictured on a £x,000 Pinarello in full Sky kit? Or a Brompton? Or pretty much any bike? This thread suggests whatever he rides, he can't win. Because the press have decided he's 'dangerous' in some way because he believes in crazy stuff like a more equal society.

Anyway, surely all we really need to know is what face he pulls when he eats bacon sandwiches/


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Aug 2015)

It's clearly a real bike that he really rides. That is all ye know, and all ye need to know. Or all, at least, that matters.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Aug 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can you still get Strand fags?


Only a Camel can satisfy me.


----------



## snorri (11 Aug 2015)

Globalti said:


> For someone who aspires to lead the country, I find his refusal to embrace modern technology worrying.


Are you referring to the lack of a gps on the 'bars?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2015)

Hugh Manatee said:


> What do you mean? Ah I see, it's blue and not red!


Oddly for him, it's a blue bike with a red saddle (or at least a red saddle cover).


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2015)

[QUOTE 3848019, member: 259"]Has he got 20 Embassy in his shirt pocket? I thought he'd be more of a Number 6 man.[/QUOTE]
He smokes?

I'm beginning to see the man in a new light. I do hope he is happy to proudly spark up in public if he becomes leader and doesn't let the PR space wasters bully him into quitting. It's about time we had a man at the top who is happy to set a bad example.


----------



## Globalti (11 Aug 2015)

What, like good old Joe Stalin?


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> He smokes?
> 
> I'm beginning to see the man in a new light. I do hope he is happy to proudly spark up in public if he becomes leader and doesn't let the PR space wasters bully him into quitting. It's about time we had a man at the top who is happy to set a bad example.



Shame he's never likely to get to the top, although I wholeheartedly agree with the sentiment.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oddly for him, it's a blue bike with a red saddle (or at least a red saddle cover).


Weird. Every single one of my possessions are chosen to match the colour associated with my political views. What's up with this guy?


----------



## KneesUp (11 Aug 2015)

To add - his bike looks comfortable and practical:


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

Right leg looks a touch over extended, though to be fair its hard to be sure from that a angle. Be a lot more comfy if he simply bough the right size machine.

He needs to get those helmet adjusters up under his earlobes too. Perhaps the red rosette is concealing an airbag?


----------



## glenn forger (11 Aug 2015)

leave him alone you frightful Hyacinth Bouquet snob, I reckon the PR people made him wear a helmet like they did with Boris, who takes it off as soon as he can.


----------



## Bodhbh (11 Aug 2015)

For some reason I pegged him as riding a Thorn, but he's not a million miles off with that steerer


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> leave him alone you frightful Hyacinth Bouquet snob, I reckon the PR people made him wear a helmet like they did with Boris, who takes it off as soon as he can.



Useless fact for the day. My in-laws live in the same street, just a couple if doors down, from Hyacinth Bucket's house.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (11 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Useless fact for the day. My in-laws live in the same street, just a couple if doors down, from Hyacinth Bucket's house.


Count yourself lucky it's not Onslows house, Stoke Aldermoor is not the best of areas!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

You're not wrong! I went to look at a car there once, felt lucky to get out with no bullet holes.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (11 Aug 2015)

For my sins that's part of my LPU.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Aug 2015)

Although they're shïte and not worth the bother at least if you are going to wear a helmet you should put it on correctly, that's way too far back on his noggin, he might as well have the straps hanging down Nam stylee too.

Are his panniers full of completed ballot papers day for the 'big' election.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Aug 2015)

Drago said:


> Right leg looks a touch over extended, though to be fair its hard to be sure from that a angle. Be a lot more comfy if he simply bough the right size machine.



It is the right size - the saddle isn't up a lot and you think it's slightly over-extended. However, the stem fitted as new would mean leaning forward a lot more, which probably isn't great in traffic and iss tiring on the neck and back - Mr Corbyn isn't a young man anymore after all.


----------



## swansonj (11 Aug 2015)

Well, that's settled it for me. Unless someone can come up with a picture of Cooper and Balls on a tandem, or Kendall on a Brompton, or Burnham with a single pannier, I'm casting my vote for Corbyn.


----------



## KneesUp (11 Aug 2015)

swansonj said:


> Well, that's settled it for me. Unless someone can come up with a picture of Cooper and Balls on a tandem, or Kendall on a Brompton, or Burnham with a single pannier, I'm casting my vote for Corbyn.


You're not even bothered how well they eat bacon sandwiches?!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2015)

KneesUp said:


> It is the right size - the saddle isn't up a lot and you think it's slightly over-extended.



No, I said it looks over extended, not that I think it is, but one can't really be sure because one can't see properly from the angle of the picture. No need to tell me what my opinion is, thank you.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2015)

I'm not seeing a packet of fags in the shirt pocket.

I think it's a tube or train ticket, one of those with the dark strip down the back. Rather more likely I would suggest


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> I'm not seeing a packet of fags in the shirt pocket.
> 
> I think it's a tube or train ticket, one of those with the dark strip down the back. Rather more likely I would suggest


I was wondering the same thing. But is there too much bulk for a ticket alone? We may have to speculate on what's behind the ticket....


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was wondering the same thing. But is there too much bulk for a ticket alone? We may have to speculate on what's behind the ticket....



Something for the weekend?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Something for the weekend?


Ah, a play awayday ticket!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Aug 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Sneering at other peoples' bikes is bad form. It works for him and if you want everyone to ride a bike you approve of why don't you go and live in nazi Germany.





I bet you wouldn't be saying that if it was Nigel Farage's bike being "dissed" Glenn!


----------



## FrankCrank (12 Aug 2015)

.....looks like he's got a couple of locks as well, clearly a treasured bike that needs protecting. 

Know next to nothing about the guy, but gotta admire the lack of ostentation in his choice of 2 wheeled transport.......


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2015)

srw said:


> Folk-mediaeval with skiffle board and tea-chest bass.
> 
> Straight back to the 1970s....


There has to be a "Hovis advert" pit band for the fade-out.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2015)

Looks like a box of condoms in his pocket.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Aug 2015)

slowmotion said:


> He's actually got a dog's danglies £5000 full carbon racer but his PR man suggested posing with this one. BTW, did you notice Tony Benn's tea mug?



It's this one.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Oct 2015)

In all seriousness, how do you do that to a bike? It looks ideal for my OH who has a bit of a bad back and finds the position uncomfortable on his bike. Its a mountain bike, but with slicks and a rack.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2015)

swansonj said:


> Well, that's settled it for me. Unless someone can come up with a picture of Cooper and Balls on a tandem, or Kendall on a Brompton, or Burnham with a single pannier, I'm casting my vote for Corbyn.



This guy rides a bike. Therefore, we must all vote for him!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (3 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> This guy rides a bike. Therefore, we must all vote for him!
> View attachment 105594



Is that a picture from the new series of Top Gear?


----------



## Twowheelxtc (12 Oct 2015)

Funny......as an owner of 3 titanium bikes (just building one with di2), one Ultegra Scott, and an 853 steel Rohloff tourer I am seriously considering getting a a cheap, non attractive, wreck of a town bike. Seems eminently sensible to me. ( of course that an attribute is not likely to be of much use in his new job )


----------



## crazyjoe101 (12 Oct 2015)

Drago said:


> Because Nazi Germany ceased to exist 70 years ago?


I'm not sure they cared much about bicycles either, in the grand scheme of things.


----------

